# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Red eyed tree frog breeding

## Crazy Frog

Hi Guys, I had been hearing calls from my red eyed tree frogs and they are 1-2years old so I decided to build a rain chamber inside a Exo terra 24x 24x 36inch (height) with rain bar and some live plants to let them breed on but every time a pair will amplexus and last for 2-4days but no eggs,Why is that so?
Could anyone in this forum which had bred red eyed tree frogs explain why is it so that my pair of frogs would amplexus for 4days but no eggs and these had happen more than 5times but no eggs !

----------


## Crazy Frog

The exo terra tank, by the way I am having problem keeping the crickets alive in this rain bar setup as I always wake up with lots of dead crickets and I would need to change the water daily !! Any suggestion to prevent the Crickets from drowning ?

----------


## COREY

1.  Your female may noy be receptive.   Do you have a ratio of 2 males per each famale?  That will help the females because she watches the males fight over her and the strongest males will get the privlage to mount her.   Did they go through a dry season of about 55 to 60 percent humidity with bulk feeding prior to getting to 75 to 100 percent humidity...also barametric pressure has a lot to do with it...so when it rains turn ur rain chamber on.....  

2.  Also you dont need to feed you frogs while in the rain chamber....  if you chose to still do that...you can by floating plastic aquatic plants to help them stay afloat.  Thats what do do since I have a half vivarium and half rain chamber combo


Hope this helps

Corey

----------


## Crazy Frog

> 1.  Your female may noy be receptive.   Do you have a ratio of 2 males per each famale?  That will help the females because she watches the males fight over her and the strongest males will get the privlage to mount her.   Did they go through a dry season of about 55 to 60 percent humidity with bulk feeding prior to getting to 75 to 100 percent humidity...also barametric pressure has a lot to do with it...so when it rains turn ur rain chamber on.....  
> 
> 2.  Also you dont need to feed you frogs while in the rain chamber....  if you chose to still do that...you can by floating plastic aquatic plants to help them stay afloat.  Thats what do do since I have a half vivarium and half rain chamber combo
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Corey


Currently the ratio is 3 males and 3 females but I could add more male into the rain chamber as I got a total of 12red eyed .
i had put them in a dry season for 2-3months and they are fat before breeding them. Can I ask, u said that I need not feed my frogs in the rain chamber ?? But how long can they last without food? And how long would you leave them inside before taking them out if they don't breed ? And if they are ready , they would lay for u in a day or 2?

----------


## COREY

You can go 1 full week in the rain chamber with no food. If no eggs take them out of the tank and feed them for 1 full week...then try again a week later =) 
Took me about 3 times before they actually laid eggs...IT WILL happen...just be patient. You have a really good rain chamber I have full faith that it will work...keep us updated.
ALSO as soon as you have eggs remove the adults... and stop the rain system.  (if you do not the rain drips will kill the eggs)  -OR- you can cut the leaves they were rained on and put them in a seperate tank by taping the leaves to the side of the tank.  10-20 gallon tank would be best.  IT IS CRUTIAL you maintain humidity in the tank so make sure you cover the top with something (preferably glass) to maintain moisture so the eggs do not dry out.  I found an automatic fogger works REALLY well to maintain humidity.  Misters not so much.  If your eggs are not fertile they will mold over within the 4th day)  You will see development on the eggs on the 3rd day anyway.

----------


## Crazy Frog

> You can go 1 full week in the rain chamber with no food. If no eggs take them out of the tank and feed them for 1 full week...then try again a week later =) 
> Took me about 3 times before they actually laid eggs...IT WILL happen...just be patient. You have a really good rain chamber I have full faith that it will work...keep us updated.
> ALSO as soon as you have eggs remove the adults... and stop the rain system.  (if you do not the rain drips will kill the eggs)  -OR- you can cut the leaves they were rained on and put them in a seperate tank by taping the leaves to the side of the tank.  10-20 gallon tank would be best.  IT IS CRUTIAL you maintain humidity in the tank so make sure you cover the top with something (preferably glass) to maintain moisture so the eggs do not dry out.  I found an automatic fogger works REALLY well to maintain humidity.  Misters not so much.  If your eggs are not fertile they will mold over within the 4th day)  You will see development on the eggs on the 3rd day anyway.



Thanks for the info :Smile:  I will keep trying and update here when it happens :Smile:

----------


## COREY

Any more questions feel free to ask... I am more than willing to help you out =)

----------


## Crazy Frog

Thanks by the way how do you know the males and female are ready for breeding ?
Like the males are calling and the female are fat? Or it there a way to tell the female is having egg?

----------


## COREY

Females will be 2 - 1/2 inches in length and super fat.  males when they start calling

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Females will be 2 - 1/2 inches in length and super fat.  males when they start calling


Alright glad to hear that as my females are 2.5inches to 3 inches in length but the males are very small like 1.5inches - 2 inches only but they are calling .

----------


## Crazy Frog

Are the females consider far enough for breeding?

----------


## Crazy Frog

Anothers females I have .

----------


## COREY

yes but you will need more males than females...

----------


## COREY

Every single one of your females is GRAVID... Breed them asap!!!

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Every single one of your females is GRAVID... Breed them asap!!!


How do you tell they are gravid ??? I been trying the way u had taught me feed them for a week and then 1week in the rain chamber.
6males to 3females ,been hearing call from my males and lots of actions going on in the rain chamber but after 2-3 days amplexus they just separate and no eggs , remembered that I even on tthhe rain chamber during a rain storm!

----------


## COREY

your females are not being recessive at the moment... they will get there.  Give it time.  You can tell by the sides of the female and how fat they are.  Keep it up..like i said it took me 3 seperate times (2 months) until my females started putting out on the regular.  One thing,,, if you flash lights on them at night they will get disturbed.  Leave the frogs alone.. no lights at night (unless its an LED BLUE light simulating moonlight)...if you can put a towel around the glass (NOT ON TOP OF THE STREEN) do that so they dont get stressed over your surroundeing environment...just make sure they have good ventilation. I would advise getting plant clippings for the bottom of the tank in the water so you can put crickets in the rain chamber without them drowning..... the less handling the better.

----------



----------


## Crazy Frog

> your females are not being recessive at the moment... they will get there.  Give it time.  You can tell by the sides of the female and how fat they are.  Keep it up..like i said it took me 3 seperate times (2 months) until my females started putting out on the regular.  One thing,,, if you flash lights on them at night they will get disturbed.  Leave the frogs alone.. no lights at night (unless its an LED BLUE light simulating moonlight)...if you can put a towel around the glass (NOT ON TOP OF THE STREEN) do that so they dont get stressed over your surroundeing environment...just make sure they have good ventilation. I would advise getting plant clippings for the bottom of the tank in the water so you can put crickets in the rain chamber without them drowning..... the less handling the better.


Thanks, will keep trying by the way what are plants clipping ? Cut some leaf and place them in the water?

----------


## COREY

Yes that would be a plant clippng...some cut leaves that float. =)

----------


## Crazy Frog

Been almost 10 days of power feeding and had throw 3 fattest females and 6males into the my rain chamber again and since then been hearing calls and fighting between the males , cross finger they would lays for me.

----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## COREY

keep your rain chamber on 24/7 and for added effectiveness add a fogger...

----------


## Crazy Frog

> keep your rain chamber on 24/7 and for added effectiveness add a fogger...


U mean I can leave my rain chamber 24/7 on ? I do have a misting system ,misting every hour, is that as effective as the fogger ?

----------


## COREY

I didnt turn mine off for 3 days once...  i ended up getting 8 clutches of eggs on the third day... feel free to try it.   It wont hurt your frogs... I noticed mine laid eggs more often when i had the fogger on... im not sure why..maybe because it was more hidden from view?    I do all 3... RAIN/MIST/FOG.  I mist 2 times... MORNING and Night.  NEXT POST I SHOULD SEE OUT OF YOU IS FROG EGGS!!

----------


## COREY

I just had another breeding pair lay eggs tonight.  (2 fertile clutches)  that makes 15 clutches of eggs  in a 31 day time period...  my record.

----------


## Crazy Frog

I also hope so that I get eggs , reason I didnt get a fogger as in thailand the humdity level are usually range from 70-90% already,by the way do you cover your top of the tank ? To keep the fog in the tank?

----------


## COREY

If thats the humidity in your enclosure right now your fine...no need for the fogger..  I cover half of the tank with glass on top.  I leave half uncovered for proper ventalation.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Maybe I should get a cover as  mine is not cover up by the way what your lighting photoperiod ?

----------


## Crazy Frog

> I just had another breeding pair lay eggs tonight.  (2 fertile clutches)  that makes 15 clutches of eggs  in a 31 day time period...  my record.


Whao,your frogs seem to be profilitic,but I understand that your tank is half rain chamber ane half terrarium and your frogs are always in there and you feed them in there maybe that the reason they are breeding so well as they are not stress out by changing of environment weekly like mine  :Frown:

----------


## COREY

I leave my light on from sunrise to sunset...  then turn a moonlight LED bulbs on.  (light bar by marineland)

I would say that may be a reason why they breed so well...but ive heard many people have luck with just a rain chamber.... as i suggested before get plant clippings and feed them inside..... Just make sure there is enough plant clippings at the bottom so the crickets and climb up.

----------


## Crazy Frog

After two months of trying and trying,at last today morning I woke up and found two clutches of eggs,now only hoping they are fertile , by the way what would you guys recommend to take the eggs out and how would you store them,I had read up about cutting the leaf and clipping them over a tank of water but would there be a problem of the eggs drying up from the dry air? Or I should take out the frogs but they could still lay more as 2 clutches of maybe 10-15 eggs each is not alot as I understand they could lay up to 100 eggs of 4-5clutches?

----------


## Crazy Frog

[QUOTE=CJ PELCHER;181492]I didnt turn mine off for 3 days once...  i ended up getting 8 clutches of eggs on the third day... feel free to try it.   It wont hurt your frogs... I noticed mine laid eggs more often when i had the fogger on... im not sure why..maybe because it was more hidden from view?    I do all 3... RAIN/MIST/FOG.  I mist 2 times... MORNING and Night.  NEXT POST I SHOULD SEE OUT OF YOU IS FROG EGGS!![/QUOTE

Looks like your posting bought me some luck hahaha!!

----------


## Lija

congrats on eggs!

----------



----------


## beyond colour

Congrat on the eggs!  :Big Applause:

----------



----------


## COREY

[QUOTE=Crazy Frog;181760]


> I didnt turn mine off for 3 days once...  i ended up getting 8 clutches of eggs on the third day... feel free to try it.   It wont hurt your frogs... I noticed mine laid eggs more often when i had the fogger on... im not sure why..maybe because it was more hidden from view?    I do all 3... RAIN/MIST/FOG.  I mist 2 times... MORNING and Night.  NEXT POST I SHOULD SEE OUT OF YOU IS FROG EGGS!![/QUOTE
> 
> Looks like your posting bought me some luck hahaha!!


GOOD JOB! I told you it was only a matter of time =).  Now you have 7 days of eggs then they will fall into the water...if you still have pregnant females cut the leaves and and tape them on a separate tank.  Do your best to not disturb the eggs as it will cause egg displacement and death.  Fertility will be proven by the 3rd day.  If you don't see the embryo changing shape they are not fertile.  On the 4th and 5th day you will notice MOLD on them also meaning infertile.  Once transferred you MUST change out your water each week. If you do not do this...the ammonia that builds up in the water will stunt the tadpoles growth and even possibly will deter your tadpole from morphing into a frog completely and you will have permanent tadpoles.  Put gravel at the bottom of your tadpole tank as it will hold their poo from being stirred up when they swim.  I use a small water pump to cycle the water to put a little amount of oxygen in the water.  Tadpoles do have little gills that will go away as they get older so its good to put some oxygen in he water for them.  Also leave plant clippings from your plant in the water as well to help reduce stress and make it a somewhat natural environment for them.  Keep your eggs from drying out.  NOW YOU DO NEED TO BUY A FOGGER -or- find a way to keep humidity around 90-95%.  If you dont do this they will dry up and will prevent embryo formation and ultimately leads to death of the tadpole.    I wish you all the luck...any help im always here =)  ALso for your water... use spring water if you can.... or use tap water and make sure you treat it with ZOO MED  Water treatment which kills the chlorine and adds IMPORTANT electrolytes to the water!!

-Corey

----------


## COREY

Actually,  I just looked at your eggs... first off there should be about 15-50 eggs per egg group.  Yours does NOT have that many it looks like...(could be camera angle).  Ill be very surprised if any of those are even fertile...but of course I wish you all the luck in the world.  Id like you to grow in experience with red eye tree frog raising.   Please keep in mind a good owner will experience both good and bad of egg lays.  (I have had both)

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Actually,  I just looked at your eggs... first off there should be about 15-50 eggs per egg group.  Yours does NOT have that many it looks like...(could be camera angle).  Ill be very surprised if any of those are even fertile...but of course I wish you all the luck in the world.  Id like you to grow in experience with red eye tree frog raising.   Please keep in mind a good owner will experience both good and bad of egg lays.  (I have had both)


Thanks for the info,my two clutches of eggs are less than 20 each ,I shall hope that its fertile if this would be a great add on to my frog keeping and breeding experience,had always wanted to breed them but no luck in getting them in my country till 3months ago.

----------


## Crazy Frog

A close up of the eggs, I guess it infertile looking at the eggs  :Frown:

----------


## COREY

Dont just give up on them until the 4-5 day.  If you dont have tadpoles in the eggs by then THATs when you can decide to throw them out.  There is a small chance 1-2 of them may be fertile.  I had groups of 50 eggs each and only 2 of them ended up being fertile out of the entire group.  Egg raising is the HARDEST part of raising red eye tree frogs.  STAY ON TOP OF IT!!!  1-2 hours of humidity at 50-60 percent will dry your eggs out.

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Dont just give up on them until the 4-5 day.  If you dont have tadpoles in the eggs by then THATs when you can decide to throw them out.  There is a small chance 1-2 of them may be fertile.  I had groups of 50 eggs each and only 2 of them ended up being fertile out of the entire group.  Egg raising is the HARDEST part of raising red eye tree frogs.  STAY ON TOP OF IT!!!  1-2 hours of humidity at 50-60 percent will dry your eggs out.


Thanks,I am keeping them the same way I keep my dart frogs eggs in a 90-100% humidity container and I had tie the leaf hanging using fishing lines,lets just wait 7days if not I will just try it again.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Its been awhile since the last two clutches of infertile eggs, yesterday my frogs manage to lay 5 good clutches of nice looking eggs,cross finger this time it's fertile,look much better to me.

----------


## Wendy

Hi, 
Just seen your post about the frogs looking GRAVID, sorry but I'm a newbee and now concerned this is a worry. My female green tree frog in the last few weeks seems pretty fat. I havent tried to mate my frogs and dont have a rain chamber. I have two males and one female, about 1.5 years old. She is alot more greedy than the other two though, so thought she was just getting a bit fat. 
What does being gravid mean? Is it that they are ready to breed? And is it ok if they don't breed. 
Thanks in advance for any help on this.

----------


## Crazy Frog

> Hi, 
> Just seen your post about the frogs looking GRAVID, sorry but I'm a newbee and now concerned this is a worry. My female green tree frog in the last few weeks seems pretty fat. I havent tried to mate my frogs and dont have a rain chamber. I have two males and one female, about 1.5 years old. She is alot more greedy than the other two though, so thought she was just getting a bit fat. 
> What does being gravid mean? Is it that they are ready to breed? And is it ok if they don't breed. 
> Thanks in advance for any help on this.


Hi wendy I am no pro in tree frogs as I am also learning but I could say gravid means that your female frogs have eggs in them which usually you need to conditions them a dry cool period and then a hotter humid conditions and power feeding is needed before the female have eggs..correct me guys if I am wrong like I said I am no pro.

----------


## Crazy Frog

Day 2 the eggs started to become bigger and lot of them look the same as the first 2 clutches of infertile eggs that was lay 1month ago  :Frown:  , could it be my problem as I would cut out the leaves and hang them on fishing lines in a pail and cover the top could could that be the reason of too humid and no ventilation causing the eggs to spoil?? Could you guys with breeding retf share how are the eggs keep? Do they need to be keep in a well ventilated area but at the same time with high humidity ?

----------


## Crazy Frog

A picture of the pail I keep the eggs in but it cover up and the eggs at day 2  :Frown:

----------


## COREY

Being gravid means the female is full of eggs and ready to breed =)




> Hi, 
> Just seen your post about the frogs looking GRAVID, sorry but I'm a newbee and now concerned this is a worry. My female green tree frog in the last few weeks seems pretty fat. I havent tried to mate my frogs and dont have a rain chamber. I have two males and one female, about 1.5 years old. She is alot more greedy than the other two though, so thought she was just getting a bit fat. 
> What does being gravid mean? Is it that they are ready to breed? And is it ok if they don't breed. 
> Thanks in advance for any help on this.

----------


## COREY

> Day 2 the eggs started to become bigger and lot of them look the same as the first 2 clutches of infertile eggs that was lay 1month ago  , could it be my problem as I would cut out the leaves and hang them on fishing lines in a pail and cover the top could could that be the reason of too humid and no ventilation causing the eggs to spoil?? Could you guys with breeding retf share how are the eggs keep? Do they need to be keep in a well ventilated area but at the same time with high humidity ?


No humidity is perfect...you need that.  Not being in 85-100 percent humidity is the main cause of death in red eye eggs.   Mist them (dont HEAVY spray) 2-3 times a day... put water at the bottom for them to fall into.  Once you have them in that container (tadpoles) you will need to change the water out daily...and i would suggest a cricket keeper for starters with gravel at the bottom.  Feed once a day.  One algae wafer will feed about 100 tadpoles for about 2-3 days after first birth...   once they get 2-3 weeks old you will need to up it to about 2 wafers ..and up to about 4 wafers at the most for about 100 tads. =) good luck =)

----------

XDragonFrogX

----------

